# Solid State Batteries In Production?



## electro wrks (Mar 5, 2012)

Electrek has a recent article on a company in China that claims to have SS batteries in production: https://electrek.co/2018/11/20/china-production-solid-state-batteries/#disqus_thread 

Maybe they're just tying to show a generic production line in the photo in the article. Because, in the photo the workers appear to be European and the signage in German(?). You would think the company(or Electrek) was going to show a fake photo, they would at least get it geographically correct!


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

The photo is real... and it is really about Daimler in Germany, not any company in China.
Daimler expands manufacturing capacities for lithium-ion batteries
The photo has nothing to do with solid-state batteries; it's just a random battery-factory image.


----------



## electro wrks (Mar 5, 2012)

The photo is fake exactly because it has little to do with the information in the article. Article, China; photo, Germany. Article, solid state battery; photo, lithium-ion batteries. Article, Qing Tao Energy Development Co.; photo, Daimler.
If the publisher/author really wants to be honest about the generic nature the photo, it should be annotated as such. Better yet, why not have a photo of the actual Chinese company, its products, or its manufacturing facility.


----------

